# Sony Handycam DCR-SR30 extreme image shake



## tommo999 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello there
Just recently, while filming anything that requires zooming in (mainly aircraft is what I'm using it for), I am getting a side-to-side violent shaking on the image. It is making the camcorder completely un-usable and completely ruining all footage. I don't use a tripod or anything, and I generally have a steady hand, so it's definately not me shaking (it still shakes when I put it on the floor and am not touching it). Please see the attached youtube link of the sort of film I am getting (some of it is over-zoomed just to emphasise the issue). Does anybody have any ideas as to the best course of action, or for any cures?
Any help would be very much appreciated!
Many thanks
Tom
...
Link to my youtube video: Why is my video camera doing this!?  - YouTube


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Tommo

Welcome to TSF :wave:

I am not a videographer but it looks as if the motion sensor circuit is doing its own thing. 


> From the Sony Spec sheet:
> Super SteadyShot® (Optical) Image Stabilization SystemAn advanced form of Sony's SteadyShot Image Stabilization system that controls an even higher range of shake and vibration frequencies. This optical stabilization system achieves an even higher level of smoothness without degradation of video like some digital stabilization systems.


It could well be a fault within the motion sensor circuitry. If this is so, then the only thing that I can suggest is to send it to Sony for repair.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Tommo and welcome to TSF Photography Corner :wave:

Like Donald above, I'm not a videographer, but another possibility could be the lens-assembly not physically moving smoothly when zooming, either loose/worn rails or worn bearings. I don't think dirt/grit would be the cause, because then the fault would be erratic (as the dirt was dragged back & forth) or just in 1 place (dirt stuck).

Either way though, it would seem that a specialised repair is required :sigh:


----------



## Sonylistens (Aug 24, 2011)

tommo999 said:


> Hello there
> Just recently, while filming anything that requires zooming in (mainly aircraft is what I'm using it for), I am getting a side-to-side violent shaking on the image. It is making the camcorder completely un-usable and completely ruining all footage. I don't use a tripod or anything, and I generally have a steady hand, so it's definately not me shaking (it still shakes when I put it on the floor and am not touching it). Please see the attached youtube link of the sort of film I am getting (some of it is over-zoomed just to emphasise the issue). Does anybody have any ideas as to the best course of action, or for any cures?
> Any help would be very much appreciated!
> Many thanks
> ...


Hello Tom,

And good afternoon! My name is Amanda Maffei here with Sony Support. I do apologize to hear the shaking issues that you're currently experiencing with your camera. Have you tried calling Technical Support? If not please do so by calling: 
Priority Service: 239-768-7547 

Hours:

Mon-Fri 8:00am-12:00am (Midnight) ET
Sat-Sun 9:00am-8:00pm ET
We do hope they can help get this resolved! Thanks! =)

-Amanda Maffei

Sony Support USA


----------

